# Taming ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I've bought myself 3 baby female mice that are 5 weeks old and lovely in colour but they are very fast and hard to catch lol what's the best way to tame them and get them to sit still for more than half a second ? It's like juggling when you do finally catch one.

Or is it just because they are young and need time to settle ?

Is it best to pick up all mice by the base of the tail or is there a better method ?

Thanks


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

While it's best if mice are socialised at a much younger age, at 5 weeks they are still young enough for you to get them to be tamer than they appear to be now.

The key is that the mice have to learn that you (your hand) is no threat to them. Further, they can learn that not only will your hand not harm them, it is their friend (as in, a source of nice petting and occasional delicious treats. 

The main thing you need is patience with them, and time to go through the socialisation process.

The first stage is familiarisation. When they're active, let your hand dangle in the enclosure. Just keep it still, but within their reach. they'll probably intially hide, but mice are curious creatures. Eventually they'll come out, tentatively at first, to explore. It's important that you let them come to you - don't try to pick them up or chase them around. It will take them several days of frequent exposure to your non threatening hand for them to become confident.

Eventually some of the mice may start climbing on your hand. If they hop on, immediately offer some positive reinforcement, such as a tiny smear of peanut butter on your fingertip. Mice love that, but should only be given the tiniest of tastes! Other treats, in small amounts, could be seeds or rice bubbles.

Sometimes mice won't take the initiative to actually climb on to your hand. Once they are not frightened, you can gently guide them into your cupped hand, where they find there is a treat waiting. Picking up by the base of the tail is ok for examining a mouse, but not the way to get it to climb on to your hand. They have to go through the process of stepping on themselves. Mice have a very good memory for sources of food (and treats). It's part of their survival techniques, along with their keen sense of smell. You can use both of these things to your advantage when taming them.

With pet mice, having them tame is great for both you and them. For you, it adds to the "fur therapy" you get from these engaging pets. For the mice, interaction with you is an interesting enrichment for their lives.

Good luck with them! I'd love to hear about any progress you make!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats great thanks i will give this a go and let you know how i get on


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

MojoMouse got it in one, I just wanted to add that what I do sometimes is watch TV with the cage next to me, and my hand dangling inside. I find that the more relaxed and not paying attention to them I am, the quicker they come out to explore. If you have an older mouse already friendly with you, putting them with the babies will also show them the hand is no threat, especially if the older mouse climbs over you willingly.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Indeed, that's it in a nutshell.

The only thing I'd add is this: Don't move quickly around them, or move your hand quickly. It startles them, and if they feel they are being, or are going to be chased, they will run. When you get them into your hand, hold them cupped close to your chest for a bit, then let them see your eyes and sniff your nose. Breathe gently on them. the sniffing and the breathing helps them see that you are a live creature with eyes and breathe, and not just a Giant Paw trying to get them.

Treats in the hand reinforces that The Hand is a good thing.

Noise and changing light alarms meeces as well, so don't have Rob Zombie playing in the room where they live.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Put them in a small tank or box and sit with your hand in there. Keep it still and they'll come over to investigate, then they'll run over it quickly, and after that they'll climb up your arm or sit in your palm and have a wash


----------

